# Next Meet Up



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi


Is anyone keen for another big meet up to look forward to? 


And if so would you like a day catch or a weekend one and should we plan for February or March?


I am guessing most people will be recuperating from December excesses and finances recovering from Christmas in January.


Let me know what you think?


And any suggestions for location or venues?


xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've voted Feb as March is busy with birthdays (mine, the boys, other family etc) although I wouldn't rule out March entirely if later in the month (although Easter early and falls at the end of March)
happy to do day or overnight depending on location
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd love to come along - I'm not going to vote and skew the results though as travelling may be a bit difficult but the date won't matter as I won't be working. Would cast a vote for the Midlands though if I could.


El x


----------



## aimless1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would love to come but realistically I will be either very pregnant, giving birth, or very new to motherhood - so I won't vote and will just see how things are nearer the time. A x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

just remembered there is a Bristol/West Country meet up on Feb 3rd - see Grace's post here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298418.0

so best not to be the same date or too close to that one perhaps?
Suitcase
x


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

I dont mind - Feb / March good also any day as I can work round them.  May be good to do the last weekend of half term at the end of Feb as it is less busy for those with kids
EM


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Not voting but count me in. I'll make whatever day it is! xxx


----------



## Sam12345 (Jan 5, 2011)

Would love another meet-up.  Sat in Feb preferred but can be flexible.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I nearly forgot about this oops so how about Saturday 23rd Feb and any suggestions for where to meet are gratefully received. x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Sat 23rd Feb suits me.  Are we thinking London or outside?

Smiling xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I am open to suggestions but the thread had gone quiet of late. Is anyone else still keen? And has anyone suggestions for venue? x


----------

